# Campagnolo EPS retro-fit mounting



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

One item that I have not seen covered in any of the new EPS system reviews is the area of retro-fit mounting to non-electronic specific frames. 

I am wondering if there is or will be a bracket or such provided by Campagnolo for the mounting of the battery/brain unit to non-electronic specific frames. The wiring itself is a matter of using your own creativity and it has been remarked in the reviews that there is ample length provided to accommodate varied installations.

I suspect there are more than a few people that will do this type of build/rebuild initially until they buy a new electronic specific frame down the road. All the photos show the units attached to what appear to be built in mounting points. I hope there will be an optional supplied manufacturer production item for the retro-fit assemblies.

...anyone have any info on this aspect of the system?


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would also wonder about travel bike frames, such as my BreakAway or bikes with S&S BTC's...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This is how a prototype was mounted on a Movistar Dogma 60.1.










My guess is that the necessary mounting hardware will be available.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

kbwh said:


> This is how a prototype was mounted on a Movistar Dogma 60.1.
> 
> 
> My guess is that the necessary mounting hardware will be available.


You would think so as requiring a new purpose-built frame would price it out of the hands of MANY people. You would be buying a high end bike, high end drive train AND electronic hardware at the SAME TIME. That would almost put you in Hyundai territory. A lot of people would have trouble swallowing that...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Now that all the details are available on the Campagnolo EPS system and all the involved cabling, mounting brackets etc., I am still planning to install the EPS system onto a non-electronic specific frame. Either my Colnago Extreme C or my PINA Dogma. (down the road I will likely pick up an electronic specific frame).

Obviously its too early to get input on Campag EPS installs but I wonder if anyone has any mounting experience of retro mounting the "other" electronic system. By experience I mean the running and securing of the cables involved that could be applied here. I am not interested in drilling any holes in the frame. Looked at some different types of adhesive MTB type cable clips that are made by jagwire. I think these may work for this. Perhaps there are other clips/items that could be useful?
Jagwire USA
Its possible that using some of these or a combo of items may make for a fairly clean and decent looking install. I guess zip ties and tape are sort of okay but not really that clean looking/ sort of band-aid items. The frames are mostly black paint schemes so that will help make things less obvious. I am hoping for not any more obvious than regular wire runs on a mechanical shift system. Campag SR EPS grouppo is not too far off... I will be trying this out but I'd like to make my first attempt turn out reasonably good as possible. 
Thoughts on this? I think there may be a number of other people that would want to go this sort of route so input will likely be helpful for them too.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lookmen (Dec 26, 2011)

Ciao Campagnoloneutron ho montato Eps Superecord su di un Look 695 e ti allego foto


----------

